# Aqueon or Marineland 46 Gal Bowfront?



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys, So im preparing to do a 46 gal bow-front build for Auratus' and am stuck on which brand of tank i should use. I have used aqueon on my 16 gal build which came out good but i see that marineland also makes a 46 at around the same price. The only problem with the marineland has a brace at the top which could be annoying and the aqueous has a black plastic lid that isnt real conducive a large light fixture. Any thoughts or suggestions


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

being in the aquarium hobby for the past 13 years, i say marineland tanks are much better built. that center brace can also be hacked off which ive done many times. 

- my vote is marineland


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

sktdvs said:


> being in the aquarium hobby for the past 13 years, i say marineland tanks are much better built. that center brace can also be hacked off which ive done many times.
> 
> - my vote is marineland


i wouldnt advise removing the brace, makes no difference other than to make the tank sturdier, if you ever wanted to go with fish, or fill up with water or resale or anything, the brace is pretty important.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

nothing against you Devder1 - actually the tank is sturdy enoughh with out the brace. we would hack that brace off for reef tank set ups (my old business) due to hang on overflows or hang on type skimmers, fluidized beds. i actually have a 46 bowfront now with the brace cut off running full SPS reef in it. 

like stated, marineland really built their tanks tough...and especially for a dart tank application it inst necessary.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone know if the Marineland 46g bow front lid is tempered? I want to drill for a mist nozzle but am scared to touch it. Ive had this thing running since December 05 and would hate to have to redo it because of breaking a million pieces of glass into it. The lid is siliconed in so it needs to be done in place.


----------

